# Mike Rayburn



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

wow he can pick really well and comedy too, quite interesting


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

hes actually an impressive guitar player... great find.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

devil went down to Ga on the guitar... that is impressive.

This one is funny too


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

it took me forever to get dueling banjos down... and i still cant play all of it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Impressive player for sure.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

am i the only one that notice p425 has mark rayborn when his name is mike? lol i started the first video n was like wait the name on the heading is wrong lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i noticed it when he first put it up. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry. Typo. When you type as much as I do, let me know and we'll talk about mistakes


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha. :bigok:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Sorry. Typo. When you type as much as I do, let me know and we'll talk about mistakes


 
trust me p425 i type a lot im on the internet all day, i just thought it was funny thats all.


----------

